# Golden Carolus Classic



## Brown_hound (2/6/11)

Hey all..

Anyone tried this?

More importantly, anyone brewed this?

This beer is farking sensational... I'd recommend tasting to all..

Just after a clone brew if anyone has tried!

Cheers in advance..

Hound


----------



## barls (2/6/11)

which one??
there are three, the amber, the bruin and the Christmas beer (curvee de something)
i love all three, might have a recipe somewhere in a book.


----------



## crozdog (2/6/11)

IMHO, the classic is a great example of belgian dark strong. plenty of info & recipes around for them


----------



## Brown_hound (3/6/11)

barls said:


> which one??
> there are three, the amber, the bruin and the Christmas beer (curvee de something)
> i love all three, might have a recipe somewhere in a book.


'

Cheers mate..

The info on the bottle was pretty well scant..

Said beer was a rich, cloudy brown, so I'm guessing it was probably the Amber or Bruin?

Recipes for the two surely can't hurt!

Cheers in advance Barls.


----------



## Brown_hound (3/6/11)

Shameless bump...

Cheers fellas.


----------



## bconnery (3/6/11)

Brown_hound said:


> Shameless bump...
> 
> Cheers fellas.


I don't have the details to hand but if you do a search for gouden carolus clone there are some details floating around from a dutch forum ( I think it was dutch and I think it was this beer) where someone had copied down the percentages from a brewery tour. 
I'll try and have hunt tonight if I see this thread around and remember, I might even have it saved somewhere. 

I did some hunting a while back after trying the 'Grand Cru of the Kaiser' version (or whatever it is called) a few years back now.


----------



## winkle (3/6/11)

Don't use the recipe in 'Belgian Ale'. It makes a pretty good Belgian ale but not a clone of Golden Carolus.


----------



## donburke (3/6/11)

Brown_hound said:


> Shameless bump...
> 
> Cheers fellas.




i'll have a stab, its a very sweet beer, i remember it has a liquorice/rum/port flavour

dont know if this will be the same, but it might put you in the ballpark

3% caraaroma or special b
6% caramunich II or III
1% chocolate malt
20% weyerman munich
70% weyerman ale malt or weyerman pils

mash at 68 for 90 mins

OG approx 1.080 and if you want it higher add some candi sugar

bitter 25-30 ibu with a single 90 min addition of styrian goldings or fuggles

i know its a belgian beer, and belgian yeast would be the obvious choice, but i think thames valley ale II wy1882 would bring out some of those lovely rum and raisin flavours

i think i've just given myself something to brew :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (3/6/11)

Can't find the reference in my files or online. 
Did find this from a US forum though..

It's for the Grand Cru not the classic though...



> I just got brew like a monk, and lo and behold...Gouden Carolus Grand Cru!!!!!! No, it's not a recipe, but it gives quite a lot of information. With a bit of experimenting I think that you could make a successful clone. You would probably have to bottle harvest yeast to get it just right.
> 
> Just dinking around with Promash.
> 
> ...


----------



## bconnery (3/6/11)

my searching turned up a few recipe ideas right here on AHB too...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=8101


----------



## Brown_hound (3/6/11)

Cheers Fellas for looking into it!

Neil, looks the goods ... Will prob throw that recipe down next..

Whether its the same or not, who knows... sounds damn good though..

BTW. Forgot the beers... Slacker... will post on Monday, sorry mate.


Hound


----------



## sinkas (3/6/11)

I think they are all horrible and far too sweet, esp the van der keizer, I suggest brewing something better like gulden draak


----------

